# Gabby's friend



## Gabby117 (Jan 13, 2014)

Sometime a K-9's friend is a F-9 and that was Gabby's buddy Trinity. We snatched Trinity from death at a shelter that thought she would never calm down she was wrapped up in a towel so she would not hurt anyone. We took her home and let her down and she became the cat that made me a cat person as well as a dog person. It is with tears in my eyes that I regret to tell all of you that after 14 years with me and Gabby's buddy we had to say good by for now. She has truly been the best cat in the world and has crossed over the rain bow bridge to another world and will be missed by are family and missed by her buddy Gabby. I held her in my arms as I said the lords prayer as she took her last breath. TRINITY YOU WILL ALWAYS BE IN MY HEART.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Im sure Trinity is at the rainbow brige and watching you and Gabby. Take care


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Trinity was a very lucky cat to be rescued and loved by you and her buddy Gabby. I am so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Trinity.


----------



## Gabby117 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you very much. Its great that this forum has understanding people no matter what kind of animal we have. They are truly are friends. Trinity out lived a Australian shepherd and a Elk hound and learned with those two dogs and helped teach Gabby how to sit, stay, come, and set up for treats, kind of cool that this cat learned with the dogs how to do this. Then how good she was with Gabby playing with this huge dog was fun to watch.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. Trinity sounded like a very special cat.


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss, she is truly special.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

I'm sorry for your and Gabby's loss. Trinity sounds like a lovely cat.


----------

